# No appetite in the morning????



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I struggle to eat significantly in the mornings as i have no appetite.

For the rest of the day (after lunch) im constantly hungry & could happily eat all day.

Any advice as i feel i could make more serious gains if can get around it.

My morning diet consists of Protein shake on waking up (8am), 10.30ish

2-3 wholemeal toast with thick spread peanut butter which i struggle to finish then 12.30ish lunch.

I know some will say man up but i literally can't. I feel if i force more morning food i will throw up.

Any ideas


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm the same mate but I just force it down and wash eat mouthfull down with some water. No magic trick here mate I'm afraid.

GHS


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I suffer from this too, as well as rubbish apetite in general. I get by on shakes, some people blast this claiming real food is better, but you ask them to back it up and they go mysteriously quiet...

Besides, if it is all you can take, then its better than nowt at least. So I would go with a hearty shake.

I'm trying out some new stuff from Extreme that is still indevelopment, I think it is going to be called "Balance", breakdown is app 40g Prot / 40g Carbs / 10g Fat per 100g (all from multiple / good sources) plus vits/minerals etc - I think once this is honed and released it will form a lot of my breakfast intake...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm the same dude, i just eat in stages, when i'm full i take a break then do mouthfulls until it's gone.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Do a big shake/smoothy or two with lots of whole eggs, oats olive oil and handfull of berries and sip on it through morning.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers guys, good to know im not the only one.

Is my morning intake enough if i make up for it through the rest of the day?



RS2007 said:


> I'm trying out some new stuff from Extreme that is still indevelopment, I think it is going to be called "Balance", breakdown is app 40g Prot / 40g Carbs / 10g Fat per 100g (all from multiple / good sources) plus vits/minerals etc - I think once this is honed and released it will form a lot of my breakfast intake...


I'll keep an eye out for that, i use extreme build & recover & extreme protein at the mo:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You can't stop me eating in the morning, I wake up ravenous! Tried adding stuff to your shake mate? Maybe put some oats in there and neck it?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I suffer from this too, as well as rubbish apetite in general. I get by on shakes, some people blast this claiming real food is better, but you ask them to back it up and they go mysteriously quiet...
> 
> Besides, if it is all you can take, then its better than nowt at least. So I would go with a hearty shake.
> 
> I'm trying out some new stuff from Extreme that is still indevelopment, I think it is going to be called "Balance", breakdown is app 40g Prot / 40g Carbs / 10g Fat per 100g (all from multiple / good sources) plus vits/minerals etc - I think once this is honed and released it will form a lot of my breakfast intake...


ditto what he said,i've always been the same and its done me no harm to substitute with shakes where i cant face whole foods.

And this Extreme Balance is looking like a godsend


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I too have zero appetite in the morning, and not much the rest of the time either.

If you can drink a shake I would not be overly concerned esp if you eat well the rest of the day.


----------



## pryzfire (Oct 11, 2008)

looks like a common problem for most of us. Im exactly the same, so i just down a serious shake in the morning before work.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> I suffer from this too, as well as rubbish apetite in general. I get by on shakes, some people blast this claiming real food is better, but you ask them to back it up and they go mysteriously quiet...
> 
> Besides, if it is all you can take, then its better than nowt at least. So I would go with a hearty shake.
> 
> I'm trying out some new stuff from Extreme that is still indevelopment, I think it is going to be called "Balance", breakdown is app 40g Prot / 40g Carbs / 10g Fat per 100g (all from multiple / good sources) plus vits/minerals etc - I think once this is honed and released it will form a lot of my breakfast intake...


also concur, Plus I HATE COOKING...

So have toast and tea

Down some raw eggs

then have a shake...

Minimal time effort and dont have tochew much appart from taost which i enjoy

And im still the most awesome person on this site

Apart from those bigger and stronger (usually those that eat solid food LOL)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> also concur, Plus I HATE COOKING...
> 
> So have toast and tea
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


>


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I wish i could catch this bug 

I am always hungry , first thing in the morning, then all through the day pretty much


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The reason I wanted to develp a higher carb meal rep is that I don't think most meal reps are representative of a real meal. I wanted to produce something with a really low glycemic load so picked activated barley, oats, maltodextrin and fructose as carbs and Whey concentrate, soya isolate and milk protein isolate as proteins along with 30% of your daily vits, mins along with 1g kre-alkalyn per serving.

If this product is left to sit a while it goes super thick so could be like a pudding if dieting but if drank right after shaking it up its not too heavy but it is really filling.

Its not ready for release yet but isn't far away, once we tweak the flavours it will be ready to roll, I'm really exited about this as I think it blows most rival meal reps away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

EXTREME said:


> The reason I wanted to develp a higher carb meal rep is that I don't think most meal reps are representative of a real meal. I wanted to produce something with a really low glycemic load so picked activated barley, oats, maltodextrin and fructose as carbs and Whey concentrate, soya isolate and milk protein isolate as proteins along with 30% of your daily vits, mins along with 1g kre-alkalyn per serving.
> 
> If this product is left to sit a while it goes super thick so could be like a pudding if dieting but if drank right after shaking it up its not too heavy but it is really filling.
> 
> Its not ready for release yet but isn't far away, once we tweak the flavours it will be ready to roll, I'm really exited about this as I think it blows most rival meal reps away.


Sounds good, will keep an eye out for updates on this :thumbup1:


----------

